# Wondering which fish apart from blue tetra will look good?



## ojustaboo (5 Apr 2021)

My  new scape is doing great, added amino and fire cherry shrimp last week, soon be time to add some fish.

I’m looking for a single shoal.

I like  the blue neon/cardinal tetras as with a tank thats mainly green, on the many YouTube vids, they stand out well.

Chatting to the local guy I got my shrimp off, while he admits he doesn’t know much about aquscaping, he said that he’s watched many YouTube vids and think they look excellent, but so many of them have the cardinal tetra in, and suggested I have a look at other options before deciding.

One he suggested looking at was the fork tail rainbow.

My tank looks like the attached pic, I’m not convinced the fork tail rainbow will stand out very well, I know it’s down to personal preference, I just wondered what colourful shoals others use with a very green tank (back glass is black).

I’m still heading towards cardinal or blue neon tetras, but am open to expanding my mind 

many thanks


----------



## Wookii (5 Apr 2021)

How big is the tank, looks around 60cm?

Also, how hard or soft is your tank water?

If you are just going single species, you have lots of options to be honest, but a tetra species is a safe bet.


----------



## Ian61 (5 Apr 2021)

Gold tetras perhaps?


----------



## Ian61 (5 Apr 2021)

In short, set up looks brilliant so I’m sure any schooling small fish would enhance it further. Something bright to stand against the shadier parts


----------



## Driftless (5 Apr 2021)

Neon Green or Ember tetras for a tank that size.


----------



## ojustaboo (5 Apr 2021)

Thanks all, it’s 126lt,  80cm wide, 45cm high (without substrate etc), 35cm deep.

hard water

Filter media:  Neo Media Soft


----------



## Conort2 (6 Apr 2021)

ojustaboo said:


> Thanks all, it’s 126lt,  80cm wide, 45cm high (without substrate etc), 35cm deep.
> 
> hard water
> 
> Filter media:  Neo Media Soft


Psuedomugil gertrudae or psuedomugil luminatus would look great in that tank and are a good choice for hard water.

cheers


----------

